# Offensive and derogatory comments



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Yet again I have had to delete a thread because within just a few posts certain member's couldn't refrain from making derogatroy remarks. Just to clairfy comments like 'ramming it in her until she cried' is not acceptable in the public forum and shows UK-M in a really poor light, not to mention making the poster appear to be pretty vile!

If you must refer to sexual acts with women in such an unpleasant manner, please post comments like that in the MA.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

haha sorry about that, in all fairness it was about selling her virginity in a bid.

Are we seriously not allowed to say things on the board any more i cant see how you will control this on the forum?

i do understand but have a look through loads of threads started about people beating up pikeys, smashing peoples faces in.... and then we all talk openly about jabbing steroids etc there are about a million things on here that could be brought up, i dont really think its out of order but...

sorry any way


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

matokane said:


> haha sorry about that, in all fairness it was about selling her virginity in a bid.
> 
> Are we seriously not allowed to say things on the board any more i cant see how you will control this on the forum?
> 
> ...


We can't spot all offensive posts, but the ones that we do see we often delete, or give out infractions for.

It's not a straight forward matter but I suggest that members use their common sense about what's appropriate. And if their moral compass is off we'll intervene.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh yeah you may need to delete the quote in your first post its pretty offensive 

jokes aside fair enough


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i can only agree with Katy , its a public forum and obviously the male animal is a better place for these kind of threads


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

BatemanLondon said:


> i can only agree with Katy , its a public forum and obviously the male animal is a better place for these kind of threads


It sure is mate who ever started it re do it in MA just so i can type that comment again


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I was going to argue about freedom of speech but then I saw Katy's avatar

*agrees with everything she says*


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Also id like to clear it up im not a vile person it was a sarcy comment really because the stupid girl was selling herself.

you missed the part about sexual acts with women that are prostituting them selves out.

Im stopping now dont worry.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

^^^ ok ok we get it now


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

matokane said:


> Also id like to clear it up im not a vile person it was a sarcy comment really because the stupid girl was selling herself.
> 
> you missed the part about sexual acts with women that are prostituting them selves out.
> 
> Im stopping now dont worry.


post proves otherwise :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just bumping this... while generally things have been pretty good recently, we still are seeing the odd really childish derogatory remark posted.... please keep it respectful folks, as with the mod guidelines we now have, infractions can result from one-off comments and bans for repeated offenses.

A little innuendo or smut is fine, just be sure to keep it non derogatory.

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

some people are also belligerent and try to spark a row for no reason.... that's happening a fair bit recently.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> some people are also belligerent and try to spark a row for no reason.... that's happening a fair bit recently.


no it isnt!

:lol:


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Argh, I was hoping this thread would be a list of the best offensive and derogatory comments.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> some people are also belligerent and try to spark a row for no reason.... that's happening a fair bit recently.


What some people don't seem to realise is that as the infractions and warnings build up, a ban can be pending.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

well yes there is that and to be fair from a user perspective the moderation is at the right level imo anyway

the ban hammer is always there!

********now come on thirty odd more posts and im finally in the porn lounge sorry i mean adult lounge!******


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> well yes there is that and to be fair from a user perspective the moderation is at the right level imo anyway
> 
> the ban hammer is always there!
> 
> ********now come on thirty odd more posts and im finally in the *porn lounge *sorry i mean adult lounge!******


I'll break it to you gently...there's no porn at all in AL. It's a complete con.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> well yes there is that and to be fair from a user perspective the moderation is at the right level imo anyway
> 
> the ban hammer is always there!
> 
> ********now come on thirty odd more posts and im finally in the porn lounge sorry i mean adult lounge!******


It's full of knobs...Literally


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good call Katy, lots of young people also browse UKM as well as adults who really do not like that kind of thing.

As you mentioned, we do have an adult only section where people can pretty much post up anything they like.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Just bumping this... while generally things have been pretty good recently, we still are seeing the odd really childish derogatory remark posted.... please keep it respectful folks, as with the mod guidelines we now have, infractions can result from one-off comments and bans for repeated offenses.
> 
> A little innuendo or smut is fine, just be sure to keep it non derogatory.
> 
> Thanks guys and gals.


good afternoon Mr dtlv, these new mod guidelines you speak of, have they been made public so us mod fearing folk know what we will get banned for? I thank you kindly


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> good afternoon Mr dtlv, these new mod guidelines you speak of, have they been made public so us mod fearing folk know what we will get banned for? I thank you kindly


Hey my friend Mr Ash.

Basically there haven't been any changes to the rules as such, we have just agreed that some rules that possibly haven't been so consistently enforced now will be. This includes a decision to more consistently give warnings and infractions for comments such as Katy mentions in the OP of this thread (and quoted again below).



Katy said:


> Yet again I have had to delete a thread because within just a few posts certain member's couldn't refrain from making derogatroy remarks.* Just to clairfy comments like 'ramming it in her until she cried' is not acceptable in the public forum* and shows UK-M in a really poor light, not to mention making the poster appear to be pretty vile!
> 
> *If you must refer to sexual acts with women in such an unpleasant manner, please post comments like that in the MA.*


As mods we are all assuming that members read the stickies... if people do and heed the guidelines then no one is likely to have any probs whatsoever. We won't accept ignorance as an excuse though for anyone claiming "they didn't know and hadn't read the stickies", nor will we pay any heed to people complaining after a warning or infraction by saying "but another member said it and didn't get an infraction" or "I've said stuff like this before and not been infracted"... some comments are bound to slip through moderation, but that's not an excuse to justify not getting a warning or infraction if caught.

We will still though try to show common sense where the forum self moderates - i.e., a member posts a stupid remark, other members follow up with posts stating that the post was silly and could get an infraction/or that the poster should edit his comment, poster changes his comment or apologies... that's all good, but if the member continues anyway then they should expect to face some degree of moderation.

If remarks are not too bad then we will simply give a warning and possibly edit or delete them, but if repeated or highly offensive we will go straight to using infraction system.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Hey my friend Mr Ash.
> 
> Basically there haven't been any changes to the rules as such, we have just agreed that some rules that possibly haven't been so consistently enforced now will be. This includes a decision to more consistently give warnings and infractions for comments such as Katy mentions in the OP of this thread (and quoted again below).
> 
> ...


many thanks for insightful and thorough response mr dtlv. it is truly a pleasure to deal with you on this platform. I hope you are having a pleasant and productive day.

kind regards,

your friend ash


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Why thank you, Ash - always a pleasure 

Btw, on an unrelated note, please could you be a bit more ironically sarcastic... I do love that style of humor when you put it out there, just not seen it from you in a while.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

'ramming it in her until she cried'

I am sorry but that actually made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Why thank you, Ash - always a pleasure
> 
> Btw, on an unrelated note, please could you be a bit more ironically sarcastic... I do love that style of humor when you put it out there, just not seen it from you in a while.


I'll see what I can do pal 



Craig660 said:


> 'ramming it in her until she cried'
> 
> I am sorry but that actually made me laugh out loud!!


Bet it puts your partner off


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just a small observation.

Threads full of misogynistic rubbish and violence towards women are not tolerated in the general areas, but are best put in MA, where it's full of men who will deem it 'OK' to be utterly vile about women, out of the reach of 'evil feminazis' who might otherwise flag it up as unacceptable?

Is shoving the offensive stuff out of sight really the way to deal with it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Craig660 said:


> 'ramming it in her until she cried'
> 
> I am sorry but that actually made me laugh out loud!!


I also had to laugh mate


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Just a small observation.
> 
> Threads full of misogynistic rubbish and violence towards women are not tolerated in the general areas, but are best put in MA, where it's full of men who will deem it 'OK' to be utterly vile about women, out of the reach of 'evil feminazis' who might otherwise flag it up as unacceptable?
> 
> Is shoving the offensive stuff out of sight really the way to deal with it?


to be fair, most of these men are playing willy conkers- they wouldnt say it to their partners or another woman!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Just a small observation.
> 
> Threads full of misogynistic rubbish and violence towards women are not tolerated in the general areas, but are best put in MA, where it's full of men who will deem it 'OK' to be utterly vile about women, out of the reach of 'evil feminazis' who might otherwise flag it up as unacceptable?
> 
> Is shoving the offensive stuff out of sight really the way to deal with it?


Men are filthy animals, nothing is going to change that (though I am very aware of your plot for the feminisation of men) so I think it's wise to accept that fact and to put it out of sight. If you can't see it, you can't be offended by it. Though it's common place now to be offended by everything and anything at every turn so there's only so much you can do.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rectus said:


> Men are filthy animals, nothing is going to change that (though I am very aware of your plot for the feminisation of men) so I think it's wise to accept that fact and to put it out of sight. If you can't see it, you can't be offended by it. Though it's common place now to be offended by everything and anything at every turn so there's only so much you can do.


Post reported


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MunchieBites said:


> to be fair, most of these men are playing willy conkers- they wouldnt say it to their partners or another woman!


No...but some young impressionable thing might think it's acceptable to do that



rectus said:


> Men are filthy animals, nothing is going to change that (though I am very aware of your plot for the feminisation of men) so I think it's wise to accept that fact and to put it out of sight. If you can't see it, you can't be offended by it. Though it's common place now to be offended by everything and anything at every turn so there's only so much you can do.


Oh, so that's me in my place then....

I have no intention of feminising men, I know full well what they are like, I'm not offended by many things, but sexual violence is one of the few. Hurting women to prove you are a 'man' does no such thing.

I'm sure you'd all be soooo pleased to hear a man say he was going to do such things to your daughters or sisters....


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Oh, so that's me in my place then....
> 
> I have no intention of feminising men, I know full well what they are like, I'm not offended by many things, but sexual violence is one of the few. Hurting women to prove you are a 'man' does no such thing.
> 
> I'm sure you'd all be soooo pleased to hear a man say he was going to do such things to your daughters or sisters....


I am not condoning comments like that, but usually they are just... look, men lie, exaggerate, make light of serious matters. If I were to say something regarding sex violence that's not to say I think it's acceptable in any way, just I like to laugh at the serious things in life - why? because that's my philosophy and how I wake up in the mornings with a smile on my face (still waiting for this to happen). Now I should point out I don't recall ever making the kind of posts you're referring to, but what I am saying is I would if it makes me laugh.

The feminisation of men is happening, a conspiracy by the female race - just look around you! I don't expect you to admit to it, you'd be ostracised by your own kind.

Ha this conversation reminds me of a another forum I used to be on and I got banned at this very point so I'm being extra careful here!


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

rectus said:


> Men are filthy animals, nothing is going to change that.


I hope this person is going to be banned


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anthony900220 said:


> I hope this person is going to be banned


why


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

rectus said:


> I am not condoning comments like that, but usually they are just... look, men lie, exaggerate, make light of serious matters. If I were to say something regarding sex violence that's not to say I think it's acceptable in any way, just I like to laugh at the serious things in life - why? because that's my philosophy and how I wake up in the mornings with a smile on my face (still waiting for this to happen). Now I should point out I don't recall ever making the kind of posts you're referring to, but what I am saying is I would if it makes me laugh.
> 
> The feminisation of men is happening, a conspiracy by the female race - just look around you! I don't expect you to admit to it, you'd be ostracised by your own kind.
> 
> Ha this conversation reminds me of a another forum I used to be on and I got banned at this very point so I'm being extra careful here!


We are not silly and are very much aware that as often as such remarks are genuinely derogatory and disrespectful, often they are also posted with a sense of irony... is just that a style of moderation where we infract one intent and not the other is impossible to implement, so from our point of view we have to use a simplified uniform rule.

Am not sure society is feminizing men though... there have always been some guys who are very macho and some who aren't... perhaps the current media focus is on the less macho, but IMO that's just where the current focus of attention lies, and I don't think that over the population as a whole there are any less 'manly men' compared to any other time in history.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

rectus said:


> I am not condoning comments like that, but usually they are just... look, men lie, exaggerate, make light of serious matters. If I were to say something regarding sex violence that's not to say I think it's acceptable in any way, just I like to laugh at the serious things in life - why? because that's my philosophy and how I wake up in the mornings with a smile on my face (still waiting for this to happen). Now I should point out I don't recall ever making the kind of posts you're referring to, but what I am saying is I would if it makes me laugh.
> 
> The feminisation of men is happening, a conspiracy by the female race - just look around you! I don't expect you to admit to it, you'd be ostracised by your own kind.
> 
> Ha this conversation reminds me of a another forum I used to be on and I got banned at this very point so I'm being extra careful here!


I have a very sick and twisted sense of humour - I find all sorts of things funny that most others would find offensive, but the problem comes when comments are made about women, and it escalates. Someone (often female) complains it's not funny anymore, someone then gives the poor woman grief by saying it's just 'banter', and she is then derided, told to lighten up etc etc...women then either leave the site because it's a sausagefest, OR they feel they have to put up with it to 'fit in', perpetuating the myth amongst men that this sort of thing is fine....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Just a small observation.
> 
> Threads full of misogynistic rubbish and violence towards women are not tolerated in the general areas, but are best put in MA, where it's full of men who will deem it 'OK' to be utterly vile about women, out of the reach of 'evil feminazis' who might otherwise flag it up as unacceptable?
> 
> Is shoving the offensive stuff out of sight really the way to deal with it?


That's a really good point, but I suppose from our perspective, our job is to ensure that people enjoy the forum. If women (and men) or young children see some of the comments that we're talking about, it reflects very badly on the forum and can put people off from joining.

It' snot really our place to edcuate men on how to refer to women. Those who genuinely see women so poorly and believe it to be acceptable will hopefully suffer the conseuqnces in real life.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Katy said:


> That's a really good point, but I suppose from our perspective, our job is to ensure that people enjoy the forum. If women (and men) or young children see some of the comments that we're talking about, it reflects very badly on the forum and can put people off from joining.
> 
> It' *snot* really our place to edcuate men on how to refer to women. Those who genuinely see women so poorly and believe it to be acceptable will hopefully suffer the conseuqnces in real life.


I thinking keeping that kind of thing in MA is the right way to go about it. People cannot complain that they are being censored because they aren't. It doesn't show the forum in a bad light as those area's aren't publicly accessible. Boys will always be boys, as they say, so keep it in the boys area.

Also, you said 'snot'. Ha.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Beklet said:


> No...but some young impressionable thing might think it's acceptable to do that
> 
> Oh, so that's me in my place then....
> 
> ...


I think that is where I personally feel a degree of concern in general...language is a very powerful tool and certain terminology just shouldn't be accepted IMO...sexual violence isn't funny and so jokes about it shouldn't be accepted as the norm. It certainly isn't the norm in my world, that's for sure! But that's my personal view. In my personal life, anyone who is derogatory about women is instantly avoided like the plague! On here, my response is to give an infraction or delete it. It's down to the people who say such things to experience the consequences in their world or to be judged on here as an idiot.

And, if feminisation of men means men becoming respectful of women and not talking sh!t then I'm all for it!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

TECH said:


> I thinking keeping that kind of thing in MA is the right way to go about it. People cannot complain that they are being censored because they aren't. It doesn't show the forum in a bad light as those area's aren't publicly accessible. Boys will always be boys, as they say, so keep it in the boys area.
> 
> *
> Also, you said 'snot'. Ha.*


Ha ha, that did make me laugh! :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Am not sure society is feminizing men though... there have always been some guys who are very macho and some who aren't... perhaps the current media focus is on the less macho, but IMO that's just where the current focus of attention lies, and I don't think that over the population as a whole there are any less 'manly men' compared to any other time in history.


They got to you too  I have to disagree, I was brought up on Transformers, Turtles, Batman, Rocky and Rambo. Kids these days are brought up Iggle Piggle and other equally surreal programmes, this is bound to have an effect on them - television is a huge influence in our lives. If you go into a clothes shop, it's hard to know where the men's section ends, and the womens begins. Clothes are now unisex it seems. I remember going out to a club last year, I used to go there all of the time but I haven't been back since because I walked in and the majority of young lads were dressed in sailor douche outfits! The "wide sweeping douche neck" with blue and white stripes. It wasn't fancy dress, it was fashion! Was there a time where men were wearing what I would call a blouse? See Ashton from JLS, an influence to many youngsters. I am not going by what I read in the newspapers (I don't believe a word they say) but from what I see just from walking around. Couple that with the obesity epidemic and as a nation we have turned into fat gays. No offence meant to fat gays.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rectus said:


> They got to you too  I have to disagree, I was brought up on Transformers, Turtles, Batman, Rocky and Rambo. Kids these days are brought up Iggle Piggle and other equally surreal programmes, this is bound to have an effect on them - television is a huge influence in our lives. If you go into a clothes shop, it's hard to know where the men's section ends, and the womens begins. Clothes are now unisex it seems. I remember going out to a club last year, I used to go there all of the time but I haven't been back since because I walked in and the majority of young lads were dressed in sailor douche outfits! The "wide sweeping douche neck" with blue and white stripes. It wasn't fancy dress, it was fashion! Was there a time where men were wearing what I would call a blouse? See Ashton from JLS, an influence to many youngsters. I am not going by what I read in the newspapers (I don't believe a word they say) but from what I see just from walking around. Couple that with the obesity epidemic and as a nation we have turned into fat gays. No offence meant to fat gays.


yeh the 80s was full of really manly men


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> They got to you too  I have to disagree, I was brought up on Transformers, Turtles, Batman, Rocky and Rambo. Kids these days are brought up Iggle Piggle and other equally surreal programmes, this is bound to have an effect on them - television is a huge influence in our lives. If you go into a clothes shop, it's hard to know where the men's section ends, and the womens begins. Clothes are now unisex it seems. I remember going out to a club last year, I used to go there all of the time but I haven't been back since because I walked in and the majority of young lads were dressed in sailor douche outfits! The "wide sweeping douche neck" with blue and white stripes. It wasn't fancy dress, it was fashion! Was there a time where men were wearing what I would call a blouse? See Ashton from JLS, an influence to many youngsters. I am not going by what I read in the newspapers (I don't believe a word they say) but from what I see just from walking around. Couple that with the obesity epidemic and as a nation we have turned into fat gays. No offence meant to fat gays.


If you look not too far back in history, men's fashion could be deemed far more feminine than what you're describing, as well as them wearing make-up, and that was before tv. If anything, the 'feminine' thing you seem to be identifying is men feeling threatened by fashion and what's deemed 'feminine'.

Besides, what a man wears is little reflection on who is as a person. And I don't define a 'man' by his clothes, but by how he treats people and approaches life.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rectus said:


> They got to you too  I have to disagree, I was brought up on Transformers, Turtles, Batman, Rocky and Rambo. Kids these days are brought up Iggle Piggle and other equally surreal programmes, this is bound to have an effect on them - television is a huge influence in our lives. If you go into a clothes shop, it's hard to know where the men's section ends, and the womens begins. Clothes are now unisex it seems. I remember going out to a club last year, I used to go there all of the time but I haven't been back since because I walked in and the majority of young lads were dressed in sailor douche outfits! The "wide sweeping douche neck" with blue and white stripes. It wasn't fancy dress, it was fashion! Was there a time where men were wearing what I would call a blouse? See Ashton from JLS, an influence to many youngsters. I am not going by what I read in the newspapers (I don't believe a word they say) but from what I see just from walking around. Couple that with the obesity epidemic and as a nation we have turned into fat gays. No offence meant to fat gays.


stop shopping in debenhams then .

bon jovi wore skin tight jeans and big girly hair with hair spray .

rambo wore head band with long curly girls hair .

batman wears leggings ffs


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it bad that I burst out laughing at the original post.

Reminded me of one of my lecturers for this absolute wishy washy drivel module that is of no use to anyone [not that this board is like that at all, just setting the context]. She took ten minutes out of the start of the lecture to try and explain how summing the module up on the feedback form by drawing a - and I quote - "large ejaculating p3nis".


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh the 80s was full of really manly men


and look how the piers of the 80`s turned out .

savile

glitter

townsend

wacko jacko

:lol:

think rectus has been on crystal meth lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> and look how the piers of the 80`s turned out .
> 
> savile
> 
> ...


proper men there. dont think its fair to lump Townsend in there. after all he was only researching child pornography for his book. anyone ever see that book by the way?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

rectus said:


> They got to you too  I have to disagree, I was brought up on Transformers, Turtles, Batman, Rocky and Rambo. Kids these days are brought up Iggle Piggle and other equally surreal programmes, this is bound to have an effect on them - television is a huge influence in our lives. If you go into a clothes shop, it's hard to know where the men's section ends, and the womens begins. Clothes are now unisex it seems. I remember going out to a club last year, I used to go there all of the time but I haven't been back since because I walked in and the majority of young lads were dressed in sailor douche outfits! The "wide sweeping douche neck" with blue and white stripes. It wasn't fancy dress, it was fashion! Was there a time where men were wearing what I would call a blouse? See Ashton from JLS, an influence to many youngsters. I am not going by what I read in the newspapers (I don't believe a word they say) but from what I see just from walking around. Couple that with the obesity epidemic and as a nation we have turned into fat gays. No offence meant to fat gays.


For one, you can't compare rambo and iggle piggle as they are for different age groups. I loved rambo, batman, wrestling, all the rest of it. But when I was younger I watched thomas the tank and jungle book. You can't insinuate kids are soft for watching Cbeebies at 2. Also you can't have a dig at childrens TV being surreal, most of the surreal stuff is on after 5 when kids are winding down for bed and this is a good thing IMO. And surreal programme have been around for ages, magic roundabout for example.

As for the clothing and style comments. Just look at 80s fashions. You say you can't tell where mens clothing ends and womens begins. There was a time where you couldn't tell a mans hair from a womens and both shared the same ear rings. Styles come and go but things don't ever change that much.

Also, batman wore skin tight lyrca and a cape. Are you calling batman metrosexual?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh the 80s was full of really manly men


Spandau Ballett, Duran Duran, Flock of Seagulls, Boy George and Adam Ant were all proper alpha males.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

and these guys played the kray twins


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Wtf is an iggle piggle ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Just a small observation.
> 
> Threads full of misogynistic rubbish and violence towards women are not tolerated in the general areas, but are best put in MA, where it's full of men who will deem it 'OK' to be utterly vile about women, out of the reach of 'evil feminazis' who might otherwise flag it up as unacceptable?
> 
> Is shoving the offensive stuff out of sight really the way to deal with it?


The ma actually isn't as bad as you are led to believe. I think people like to make extremely base and crude comments more openly because they think it makes them seem cool. The ma is fairly pointless and I'm not expecting a lot more of al next month

I personally find the derogatory comments offensive and pathetic, and not just because I have a daughter, a wife and a mother, but just because they are pathetic.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Wtf is an iggle piggle ?


Something designed to traumatise people - I saw it once and was terrified...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Kimball said:


> The ma actually isn't as bad as you are led to believe. I think people like to make extremely base and crude comments more openly because they think it makes them seem cool. The ma is fairly pointless and I'm not expecting a lot more of al next month
> 
> I personally find the derogatory comments offensive and pathetic, and not just because I have a daughter, a wife and a mother, but just because they are pathetic.


It's probably not...the AL is much of the same no doubt, with the occasional added female...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Just a small observation.
> 
> Threads full of misogynistic rubbish and violence towards women are not tolerated in the general areas, but are best put in MA, where it's full of men who will deem it 'OK' to be utterly vile about women, out of the reach of 'evil feminazis' who might otherwise flag it up as unacceptable?
> 
> Is shoving the offensive stuff out of sight really the way to deal with it?


I had to look up what misogynistic meant. :lol:

Well, The one that I didn't like and have seen multiple time was: "When is it ok to hit a woman?"

I'm like, I never hit a woman before, never actually thought about it either.

I was abused by my first wife that thought it acceptable to punch me in the face, but she stopped just as soon as she realized that I wont stand there and take left hooks to my jaw.

I love this board and do not want it to end up like the American boards like bodbuilding.com as it is pointless flaming.

I certainly can see all the talk of smashing disrespecting women, we used to have many women on here, and I can tell you that they do get tired of it.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Something designed to traumatise people - I saw it once and was terrified...


Nothing wrong with iggle piggle. Apart from clearly being written by somebody on LSD.

Anyway it's the nutters on Lazy Town you've got to watch out for.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> It's probably not...the AL is much of the same no doubt, with the occasional added female...


oh you chicks are just as bad becks....i bet the powder room is full of grim man hating smut

"I slid my vagina over his penis really rough till he writhed in agony bleeding from the ear"

OR am I just hoping crazily?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> stop shopping in debenhams then .
> 
> bon jovi wore skin tight jeans and big girly hair with hair spray .
> 
> ...


LMAO! I'll concede. I remember re-watching Rocky 3 with friends a few years ago and there's a scene where Rocky is wearing a little vest that finished just under his pecs. We looked at each other like there was no way we saw what we just saw. I guess it's just as I'm getting older I'm getting more annoyed at young people. I sometimes find myself singing along to some 80's New Wave, it's always been there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Uriel said:


> oh you chicks are just as bad becks....i bet the powder room is full of grim man hating smut
> 
> "I slid my vagina over his penis really rough till he writhed in agony bleeding from the ear"
> 
> OR am I just hoping crazily?


We could always set up a fake female account and infiltrate this powder room


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> We could always set up a fake female account and infiltrate this powder room


no way bro - i heard dtlv gets a limo to every applicants house and looks right in their bare fanny with a proctoscope


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so now we all know the 80`s were probably the worst decade that will ever be we can be clear that its not iggle piggle or wearing skinny jeans or even watching rambo that turns people in to arrogant pricks but merely a lack of respect .

yes some women are slags as are some blokes but the fact remains we have sections to post said sluts in


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> no way bro - i heard dtlv gets a limo to every applicants house and looks right in their bare fanny with a proctoscope


I do that to all members, male and female - remember that day last week when you woke up with a smile and a slightly itchy bum...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its nothing new. see it daily and the posts get liked not deleted


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dtlv said:


> I do that to all members, male and female - remember that day last week when you woke up with a smile and a slightly itchy bum...


wow......i dreamt i fell off my loft ladder and landed bum first on a pringle can.............I wondered how i got back in the MA


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I think there are greater issues with modern popular culture than feminization of men, seriously... the general dumbbing down is by far the biggest issue IMO, but even there a decent parent would not allow pop culture to take control of their childs upbringing, and teach them to be discriminate in an intelligent way with the influences they meet - so if anyone is to blame for what is happening to kids today, its the failing of the previous generation (the one you say wasn't feminine and had more masculine imagry), as these are the parents of today and the people behind the media of the day.


A great analysis  but can you post any studies that prove this or is you just spittin bro science, bro? I don't want children, but if I accidentally had some I would just put them in front of the television so I wouldn't have to interact with them and let T.V. bring them up. I agree about everything being dumbed down, have you ever watched Nathan Barley by Chris Morris? If not, do!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> wow......i dreamt i fell off my loft ladder and landed bum first on a pringle can.............*I wondered how i got back in the MA*


You passed the inspection :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> oh you chicks are just as bad becks....i bet the powder room is full of grim man hating smut
> 
> "I slid my vagina over his penis really rough till he writhed in agony bleeding from the ear"
> 
> OR am I just hoping crazily?


Hoping crazily :lol:



Jd123 said:


> We could always set up a fake female account and infiltrate this powder room


Because no-one's tried that EVER


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> its nothing new. see it daily and the posts get liked not deleted


  amazing


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> why


It s insulting to men, offensive and sexist:mad:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anthony900220 said:


> It s insulting to men, offensive and sexist:mad:


I agree. lets start a revolution sister. burn bras, eat pie and beat the system


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I agree. lets start a revolution sister. burn bras, eat pie and beat the system


If we are going to be threatened with bans for talking crap so to should the woman:thumbdown:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anthony900220 said:


> If we are going to be threatened with bans for talking crap so to should the woman:thumbdown:


has a woman been bullying you anthony? its ok to talk about it. no one will judge you here


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> has a woman been bullying you anthony? its ok to talk about it. no one will judge you here


Don't wanna talk about it


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I agree. lets start a revolution sister. burn bras, eat pie and beat the system


im down with that, i need a bra, but i can supply pies


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> im down with that, i need a bra, but i can supply pies


luckily I have a fine selection of bras. nice frilly one will suit you perfectly, what size are you?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> luckily I have a fine selection of bras. nice frilly one will suit you perfectly, what size are you?


i dont know, but id say im not a jordan more like j-lo, are they pink?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> Don't wanna talk about it


im sure wilsonr6 can teach you self defence against the women race, he comes highly qualified and recommended


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> i dont know, but id say im not a jordan more like j-lo, are they pink?


I can sort pink if you like


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

This forum has corrupted my fragile little mind


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

Katy said:


> If you must refer to sexual acts with women in such an unpleasant manner, please post comments like that in the MA.


Hi Katy, I don't refer to womens like that as to me womens are amazing but I would like to know here is that MA seccion, I post some sexy female pictures and it didn't get approved by mods even that those pics don't have nothing wrong. It's quite boring this way to be honest. Can you please let me know about it?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I approved posts this morning so they should be showing.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

What do you need to get a pass into MA? sounds like my kind of place


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Talk to one of the admins for access.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Katy. You may have noticed that last weekend I was subjected to a series of 'cyberbullying' from certain individuals on the "Great weekend for Sport" thread. I stood my ground as I believed I was merely defending a point. This got out of hand. I would appreciate it if the two "red" comment additions in the notifications folder were removed. One of those people had no right to decide I shod be 'awarded' a red mark. My reasons for my ncharacteristicay unhappy behavoir is mentioned in my latest post in the "I'm Straight" thread. Thank you, Katy. Laurie.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Katy. You may have noticed that last weekend I was subjected to a series of 'cyberbullying' from certain individuals on the "Great weekend for Sport" thread. I stood my ground as I believed I was merely defending a point. This got out of hand. I would appreciate it if the two "red" comment additions in the notifications folder were removed. One of those people had no right to decide I shod be 'awarded' a red mark. My reasons for my ncharacteristicay unhappy behavoir is mentioned in my latest post in the "I'm Straight" thread. Thank you, Katy. Laurie.


Pretty sure rep comments can't be deleted, just ignore them.

And doubt she noticed as she was busy getting married the last few weeks


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Katy. You may have noticed that last weekend I was subjected to a series of 'cyberbullying' from certain individuals on the "Great weekend for Sport" thread. I stood my ground as I believed I was merely defending a point. This got out of hand. I would appreciate it if the two "red" comment additions in the notifications folder were removed. One of those people had no right to decide I shod be 'awarded' a red mark. My reasons for my ncharacteristicay unhappy behavoir is mentioned in my latest post in the "I'm Straight" thread. Thank you, Katy. Laurie.


Don't worry about them, this rep system's pointless anyway.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Don't worry about them, this rep system's pointless anyway.


It is? I thought if you collected over 9000 rep points you can choose from a selection of prizes. I had my heart set on that Shake Weight.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

rectus said:


> It is? I thought if you collected over 9000 rep points you can choose from a selection of prizes. I had my heart set on that Shake Weight.[/quote
> 
> Nope, & the non gold members have got such a disappointment coming when they get into AL, & find it's closed.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Katy. You may have noticed that last weekend I was subjected to a series of 'cyberbullying' from certain individuals on the "Great weekend for Sport" thread. I stood my ground as I believed I was merely defending a point. This got out of hand. I would appreciate it if the two "red" comment additions in the notifications folder were removed. One of those people had no right to decide I shod be 'awarded' a red mark. My reasons for my ncharacteristicay unhappy behavoir is mentioned in my latest post in the "I'm Straight" thread. Thank you, Katy. Laurie.


I didn't notice I'm afraid given the huge number of threads and posts made on here. We rely strongly on people reporting posts to the moderator team to alert us of any bullying and this is certainly preferable to members retaliating within threads. I don't know what happened in your circumstances but many members, rather that reporting posts, try to retaliate with equally unpleasant and often aggressive responses and then seem surprised that this results in negtive reps from peers and warnings from the Moderator team. ('two wrongs don't make a right'). Obviously, I don't know if that's what happened within the threads you're referring to and I'm not insinuating that you retaliated, but others reading this might learn that reporting is better than retaliating.

We don't remove reps (negtive or positive). It is a peer approval/disapproval system and not something that we interfere within unless it's used to send 'secret' insults or sales etc.



Kimball said:


> Pretty sure rep comments can't be deleted, just ignore them.
> 
> And doubt she noticed as she was busy getting married the last few weeks


A few people seem to have expressed annoyance at me lately for not being involved in every aspect of the forum over the past 2 weeks...despite that fact I was getting married  How selfish of me!! :lol:



latblaster said:


> Don't worry about them, this rep system's pointless anyway.


It may well be deleted with the next upgrade so it may indeed be pointless in the end.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Katy. You may have noticed that last weekend I was subjected to a series of 'cyberbullying' from certain individuals on the "Great weekend for Sport" thread. I stood my ground as I believed I was merely defending a point. This got out of hand. I would appreciate it if the two "red" comment additions in the notifications folder were removed. One of those people had no right to decide I shod be 'awarded' a red mark. My reasons for my ncharacteristicay unhappy behavoir is mentioned in my latest post in the "I'm Straight" thread. Thank you, Katy. Laurie.


**** me :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

No problem Katy. I'll just ignore them.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

@Katy Miss Miss , @Ashcrapper called me a fattie *runs off crying*


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> @Katy Miss Miss , @Ashcrapper called me a fattie *runs off crying*


did not!

fatty


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> did not!
> 
> fatty


Did too


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Did too


grass


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Im at risk of doing nothing this afternoon depending how this pans out


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im at risk of doing nothing this afternoon depending how this pans out


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Play nicely boys or you're all grounded!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Ashcrapper

Whats he ever done to you ! 

He was good in superman lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> @Ashcrapper
> 
> Whats he ever done to you !
> View attachment 121512
> ...


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Katy. You may have noticed that last weekend I was subjected to a series of 'cyberbullying' from certain individuals on the "Great weekend for Sport" thread. I stood my ground as I believed I was merely defending a point. This got out of hand. I would appreciate it if the two "red" comment additions in the notifications folder were removed. One of those people had no right to decide I shod be 'awarded' a red mark. My reasons for my ncharacteristicay unhappy behavoir is mentioned in my latest post in the "I'm Straight" thread. Thank you, Katy. Laurie.


Really?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Really?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

lol, i'll say no more through fear of being banned but just lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Im confused


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im confused


.com?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Really?


Calm down mate !!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Calm down mate !!


Im calm man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Im calm man


You having sex tonight.....

:lol:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You having sex tonight.....
> 
> :lol:


Haha heres hoping


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You having sex tonight.....
> 
> :lol:


With the body of one of his victims !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> With the body of one of his victims !!!


Yeah probaly round at @Zorrins house


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

better watch what were saying here a certain someone might tell on us


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

You bunch of meanies. You're going to make someoe have an eating disorder someday.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You bunch of meanies. You're going to make someoe have an eating disorder someday.


Shut up fatso :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Shut up fatso :lol:


What a fvcking stupid thing to say.I almost chocked on my big mac meal and 20 chicken nuggets so had to wash it all down with my large chocolate milkshake when I read it.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> What a fvcking stupid thing to say.I almost chocked on my big mac meal and 20 chicken nuggets so had to wash it all down with my large chocolate milkshake when I read it.


Fcuking hell mate that proper made me chuckle !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> What a fvcking stupid thing to say.I almost chocked on my big mac meal and 20 chicken nuggets so had to wash it all down with my large chocolate milkshake when I read it.


Surely you mean Diet Coke?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Surely you mean Diet Coke?


Nope, full fat chocolate milkshake. I know predictive text changes words but that would just be taking the p1ss


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You bunch of meanies. You're going to make someoe have an eating disorder someday.





jon-kent said:


> Shut up fatso :lol:


yeh Sc4mp0, shut up you massive fat ****


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Katy. You may have noticed that last weekend I was subjected to a series of 'cyberbullying' from certain individuals on the "Great weekend for Sport" thread. I stood my ground as I believed I was merely defending a point. This got out of hand. I would appreciate it if the two "red" comment additions in the notifications folder were removed. One of those people had no right to decide I shod be 'awarded' a red mark. My reasons for my ncharacteristicay unhappy behavoir is mentioned in my latest post in the "I'm Straight" thread. Thank you, Katy. Laurie.


negged for being a whiney bitch


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

kingdale said:


> negged for being a whiney bitch


did you just award someone a red mark? shame on you.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> did you just award someone a red mark? shame on you.


I only give them out in the hope that one day someone takes it really badly, this thread didnt disappoint.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Tehe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bumping this to include posts refering to peadophilia and rape comments.

Some of you really need to read what you post.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bumping this thread to remind members that this rule still remains! I've just had to issue out infractions once again because memebers can't either monitor what they type or keep derogatory remarks off the main board.

It is of no benefit to this forum if members find the forum and see these sorts of posts. It is not the impression we want to give, nor an example we want to set.

Either think before you type (takes some thinking and restraint, I know  ), or, if your a guy who despertaely needs to make unpleasant remarks about women, keep it in the MA where at least visitors and newbies won't see it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've said it before I post on here as I speak in real life...but maybe these ppl speak the same off the forum.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Someone fill me in


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I've said it before I post on here as I speak in real life...but maybe these ppl speak the same off the forum.


Maybe these people tone it down for the forum and have the odd slip up every so often


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I've said it before I post on here as I speak in real life...but maybe these ppl speak the same off the forum.


In all honesty, I say things in the comfort of my own home or with close friends, that I would never say on the internet or anyone I don't know. Things can easily be taken the wrong way and sometimes, humour is context based; something you share with those who also share the same memories and humour.

I think, that on a forum this big, it is important to consider that anyone and everyone can read what you write. This is something that Lorian and I are continually mindful of...people see what is on this forum. I have had complaints in the past from people who were going to join until they saw certain posts. And of course, I get complaints from members who say that they want to leave due to certain posts. This is not good for the forum.

These sorts of posts also reflect very badly on the poster; to be aware of what you post is a means to ensure that you continue to be valued as a member.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I received a neg yesterday and I hadn't even posted on the threads in question.

What was all that about? I've spent most of the night trying to figure this out! :huh:

Surely my journal didn't offend anybody?!

Answers on a postcard please...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I received a neg yesterday and I hadn't even posted on the threads in question.
> 
> What was all that about? I've spent most of the night trying to figure this out! :huh:
> 
> ...


Spent most the night thinking about a neg..... Wish I had your problems mate PMSL


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I received a neg yesterday and I hadn't even posted on the threads in question.
> 
> What was all that about? I've spent most of the night trying to figure this out! :huh:
> 
> ...


Really! You need some real problems, lol.

And why post that in here?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Last time I got a neg I forgot to put on my trousers when I went to work. Spent all night crying, reps can be so cruel


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Last time I got a neg I forgot to put on my trousers when I went to work. Spent all night crying, reps can be so cruel


I'm upset coz Ash hasn't been sarcastic to me in ages. What should I do?

When I think about it though, I know that Ash is never sarcastic.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Spent most the night thinking about a neg..... Wish I had your problems mate PMSL


 @Kimball @Ashcrapper

Haha. I see what you mean there!

No I haven't been lying awake worrying fellas, I work nights.

Turn it all around....I've been doing the same as you lot do during the day.

Except I don't spend all my time finding fault with people and stirring things up, which is making this site a depressing state of affairs at the moment.

I do have better things to occupy my mind with, unlike the same crowd who appear to add fuel to the fire.

Understand?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I'm upset coz Ash hasn't been sarcastic to me in ages. What should I do?
> 
> When I think about it though, I know that Ash is never sarcastic.


Sorry mate, I just dont find you attractive.



Laurieloz said:


> @Kimball @Ashcrapper
> 
> Haha. I see what you mean there!
> 
> ...


You haven't been doing what we have in the day Laurie because we haven't been fretting over receiving negative reputation on a forum (not the first time this has happened either has it you delicate little flower) then rushing to the bathroom furiously scooping sand from our vaginas


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Sorry mate, I just dont find you attractive.
> 
> You haven't been doing what we have in the day Laurie because we haven't been fretting over receiving negative reputation on a forum (not the first time this has happened either has it you delicate little flower) then rushing to the bathroom furiously scooping sand from our vaginas


Do you, or are you even capable of engaging in an intelligent conversation mate?

Everything about your posts is based on disagreeing with people in prder to stir things up:huh:

Do you not have an iota of pleasantness about you?

Good people here offer valued comments in threads, just to have you and the same old bunch of hangers-on to show up and cause a bit of bother. @Milky and the other mods are rightly justified in the daunting task of trying to keep order.

And people wonder why genuine members stay away from Gen Con....it's getting out of hand!

Come on mate, wise up and quit with the taunting!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Do you, or are you even capable of engaging in an intelligent conversation mate?
> 
> Everything about your posts is based on disagreeing with people in prder to stir things up:huh:
> 
> ...


sorry, difficult to read with all that sand spraying over my screen


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ok, this thread was made to help encourage postitive posting, not a fuel to make digs at each other.

Lets keep it on topic


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> No worries, Katy.
> 
> I trust you take aboard members' points.


I do  I'm all for banter but there comes a point where it can get rediculous and offensive and quite frankly, childish.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i got 99 problems but a Neg ain't one
> 
> h34r:


No more digs.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> No problem.
> 
> I feel for you mods sometimes  moddin aint easy


Try being admin! :laugh:

But yeah, they do have a job on there hands!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Was a genuine question Ash,I'm guessing 12,maybe 13


Did you read the post about give it up and no more digs at other members ?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Has there been a change of rules lately here? :confused1:

Genuine question btw; just seems to me that what used to be classed as banter (and rightly so in the majority of cases imo) is now classed as being offensive and worthy of a ban/infraction?

Is swearing now a banning offence?

Apologies if I have missed something (I don't read stickies much) but just voicing how the forum is coming across to me currently.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Double J said:


> Has there been a change of rules lately here? :confused1:
> 
> Genuine question btw; just seems to me that what used to be classed as banter (and rightly so in the majority of cases imo) is now classed as being offensive and worthy of a ban/infraction?
> 
> ...


swearing is not a bannable offence but making derogatory remarks to people and just plain being an ass is.....unfortunately some members seem to have a real issue with stepping away from the keyboard when they should.....banter crosses the line when pack mentality takes over and more than a few members decide to pick on one or two members just because there opinion is different....

Any way thread closed Katy has asked more than once for it to be kept on topic but as I said some members just cannot help themselves.


----------

